# Doing some tricks



## Voltigeur (Jun 1, 2009)

No, it's not trick riding, it's the ancient Cassack's riding.
Please leave comments...









By voltigeur_bart at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 30D at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2009-06-12









By voltigeur_bart at 2009-06-12


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, love the second pic!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

hahaha, these are great! how much patience that guy must have, to learn and practise all of those. I bet it accounted for some pretty nasty bruises. lol


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Chuckface said:


> hahaha, these are great! how much patience that guy must have, to learn and practise all of those. I bet it accounted for some pretty nasty bruises. lol



I believe the poster may be that guy. See the video he posted in the video forum. 


To the OP: I love the second photo as well!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Those are awesome pics! Beautiful horses too


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

wow. what agility.
I am envious of people that can get up from the ground never mind a gallop. the closet I have come to that is a little roman riding on my stallion. But found it hard on my knees ( i have bad kness).

Nice work though


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! :O
Amazing! The 2nd pic is so cool! Looks scary!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great photos! What talent!

My grandfather (who I never met) was a Cassack rider.


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Wow! What talent! I really love the dapple grey looking larger horse in photo #4!!


----------



## Dreamer28 (Jun 11, 2009)

*wow*

That is soo amazing! Your horses are gorgeous!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

love the first and second


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Same here! I just watched your video, too. Nice work!


Iluvjunior said:


> love the first and second


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are some crazy pictures! I loved that first one with the table and the plate.
I am really considering teaching my mare some tricks. She is a really clever little mare and gets bored easily. A few years she figured out how to open the gate. I will try to see if I can teach her some stuff.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> I believe the poster may be that guy. See the video he posted in the video forum.
> 
> 
> To the OP: I love the second photo as well!!


woops. theres me posting too late at night again. :shock:


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

That's amazing! Great Horses as well!


----------



## Aylasmummy (Jun 14, 2009)

yeh they are brill pics  ive seen this done before when i went to see the spirt of the horse show when it was close to where i live, the show was amazing


----------

